# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द लेखक तथा उनकी कहानियाँ >  भोजपुरी कहानी: सखी

## INDIAN_ROSE22

खेदारू के बिआह फूला संघे बड़ी धूमधाम से भइल। बिदाई के बेरा फूला के माई-बाप, भाई - भउजाई, चाचा-चाची सभे उदास रहे। फूला के सखी चमेलियो कम उदास ना रहली, बाकिर केहू का करित, बेटी के त एक दिन बहुरिया बनहिं के परेला। फूला के अकवारी में भर के चमेली एतना लोर बहवली कि भादवो सरमा गइल। भदवारी में त बरखा के बाद आसमान साफ हो जाला, बाकिर चमेली के आँखियन से ना बरखा ओरात रहे ना बादर। बिदाई भइल, नवसे आ उनके घर के सभे बहुत निहाल रहे। येने कार में बहुरिया के साथे नवसे प्रेम रस में नहात रहलन, त ओने घर के मेहरारू समाज बहुरिया के इन्तजार में नाचत गावत रहे।

बाकिर भगवान जी के मरज़ी के का कहल जा! ऊहाँ के त कुछ अउरिए मंजूर रहे! बड़ी जोर आन्ही आइल, सड़क के दूनू बगल रहे बड़े बड़े पेड़, बीचे बीचे निकसत रहे बरातिन के काफिला। अचानक एगो पेड़ गिरल, टेक्सी में बइठल खेदारू के बाबूजी घाही हो गइलन। अब का होखो सभे उनके ले के अस्पताल पहुँचल।

डाक्टर कहलन कि "गहीर चोट लागल बा, आपरेशन करे के पड़ी कम से कम पचास हजार के
इन्तजाम करीं लोगिन।"
>>>

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कहानी: सखी

घरे त फूटल कउड़ी ना रहे, कहाँ से आइत पचास हजार! बड़ी घावला के बाद नेउरसेठ बियाज पर रूपया देबे के तइयार हो गइलन। शंकर के चीर-फार, दवा-दारू भइल, कुछ दिन में ऊ त ठीक हो गइलन। बाकिर पचास हजार के करजा कवनो रोग से कम तना रहे। खेदारू बेचारू का करतें! किरिया खा लिहलन कि " जबले हम करजा नाचुकाइब अपना मेहरारू से देहिं ना छुआइब।"

खेदारू कमाये दिल्ली जात रहलन, उनकर मेहरारू बहुते उदास रहली। करिया बादरघेरले होखे, धान पानी बिन सूखत होखे, आन्ही आवे आ बादर उधिआ जा, बुनियो नापरे त डरेरा पर आस में बइठल किसान के जइसल बुझाला, कुछ अइसने बुझाईल फूलाके। उनकी अँखियन से लोर झरे लागल।

खेदारू के जाते फूला के रोज ताना मिले लागल। "ये कुलच्छनी के आवते घर भिलागइल। ई मरियो जाइत त करेजा जुड़ाइत।" अउरियो का जाने कवन कवन ताना सुत-उठके मिले, बाकि फूला ये कान से सुनस आ ओ कान से निकाल देस। कबो हिया में नाजोगावस कवनो बाति।
खेदारू वैल्डिंग के काम सीख लीहले रहलन।

महीना में दस-एगारे हजार बनिये जात रहे, हर महीना एक-दू हजार भेजियो देतरहलन। एहीतरे तीन साल बीत गइल। खेदारू नगदे पइसा कमा लिहलें रहलन। सोचलें "अब घरे चले के चाहीं, आखिर बिअजियो त बढ़ते जाता। आ फूला! ऊ त हमके एको छनना बिसारत होइहन, हमके देखते केतना निहाल हो जइहें।"
>>>

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कहानी: सखी

खेदारू सब समान सरिअवलें आ भिनसारे वाला गाड़ी पकड़ लिहलन, बाकिर ऊ का जानत रहलन कि उनका पीछे एगो हरीफ लागल बा। खेदारू हरिफवा के बड़ा सरीफ समझलन आ अपना लगे बइठा लिहलन।

"ये भाई! कहाँ जायेक बा? आ तहार नाव का ह?"

"जायेक बा सिसवनिया आ नाव ह खेदारू। तू कहाँ जइबअ?"

"हमरो त ओनहे चले के बाटे, बाकिर हम गोरखपुरवे में उतर जायेब।"

"बड़ा संजोग ठीक बा ये भाई! कि हमनी के एके ओर जाये के बाटे। ई अलग बात बा कि तू गोरखपुरवे में उतर जइबअ बाकिर उहाँ ले त नीफिकिर हो के चलल जाई। टरेन में चोर-चाइन से बड़ा डर लागेला।"

हरिफवा के त गोटी चम रहे, झट से कहलस "खइनी चलेला भाई?"

"चलेला बाकिर एह बेरा बा नाहीं, अपने लगे से खिआ द।"

हरिफवा खइनी बनवलस, दूनू जानी खाइल लो। उ खइनिया में का जाने का मिला दिहलेरहे कि खेदारू अचेत हो गइलन। बाकिर ओकरा कुछउ ना भइल, ओकरा आदत जे रहे चरसखइला के।

हरिफवा त खुश हो गइल, झट से अटइची बदल दिहलस, काहें कि अटइचिया एकदम एकेलेखाँ रहे। जब खेदारू के होश आइल त हरिफवा उतर गइल रहे। उनका येह बाति केतनिको शंका ना भइल कि अटइची बदला गइल बा। खेदारू घरे पहुँचलन त नेउर सेठतगादा करे आइल रहलन। खेदारू के देखते बोल परलन "का हो शंकर! तहार बेटा त आगइल कमा के!अब त मिल जाई हमार पइसा!"

>>>

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कहानी: सखी

"काहें नाहीं मिली? तीन साल बाद कमा के आइल बाड़न, कुछ त ले आइले होइहन!"

"कवनो चिन्ता कइला के गरज नइखे बाबू जी! हम सब इन्तजाम क के आइल बानी।"

खेदारू पहिले पाँव छुवलन फेरू मुँह खोललन। सेठ हिसाब जोरलन त एक लाख सेउपरे आइल। खेदारू घर में जा के अटइची खोललन त ओइमें किताब-कापी रहे, पइसा तरहबेना कइल। खेदारू समझ गइलन कि अटइची बदला गइल बा। अब का होखो,सभे कपारे हाथ घलिहल। कइसे मिली भिलाइल अटइची! का जाने मुसाफ़िर ईमानदार रहे कि चाई! एकेसाथेकई गो सवाल गूँजे लागल खेदारू के दिमाग में। बाकिर ई सोच के कि "मेहनत के कमाई हकेहू हजम ना क पाई।" खेदारू सेठ से कह दिहलन कि "राउर पइसा बिहने मिल जाई, अटइची बदला गइल बा, हम पता करे जात बानी, रउवा बिहने आ जाइब।" सेठ ई कहि केचल गइलन कि "बिहने अगर पइसा ना मिली त हम तहार दखिन वाला खेत जोतवा लेब।"

"आज का चोरा के ले आइल बानी, रउवा लाज ना लागेला, हेइसन देहि ले के रोज चोरी करीले। कहिया ले खिआयेब हमके पाप के कमाई?"

"अरे चमेली चोरियो करे में मेहनत लागेला, बुद्धी खपावे के परेला, पसेनाझारे के परेला। आज के जमाना में चोरी कइल कवनों पाप नइखे रह गइल। ये घरी तनेता, अधिकारी, सिपाही सभे चोरा रहल बा।"

"बाकिर हम रउवा के ना करे देब। आज से पाप के कमाई खाइल बन्द। रउवा मेहनत सेकुछऊ कमा के ले आयेब त उ खइला से देहियो प हेरा चढ़ी आ मनवो खुश रही। जाईंहइ अटइची लौटा के आईं।"

>>>

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कहानी: सखी

"हम ना लौटा सकीले चोरावल माल।"

"त ठीक बा, मत जाईं। हमहीं जा तानी कहीं ढूब-धस के मर जायेब।"

"का अनाब-सनाब बोलत रहेलू! कवनो पता ठेकान रही तबे नूँ केहू लौटाई!"

चमेली अटइची खोलली त लाखन रूपिया आ खेदारू संघे फूला के फोटो देख के चिहा गइली! 

"अरे! ई त सखी के अटइची ह!"

"कवन सखी!"

"अरे उहे! जीनके ससूर के एक्सीडेंट हो गइल रहे, ओइदिने जहिया उनकर बिदाईरहे। उनके ससूर के दवाई में ढेर करजा हो गइल रहे, आ खेदारू कसम खइले रहलेंकि जबले उ करजा ना चुकइहें तबले अपना मेहरारू से देहिं ना छुअइहें।"

"अच्छा ऊ! जब तहार खुशी येही में बा, त चलअ रूपिया लौटा आइल जा। अब तहरा खुशी से बढ़ के रूपिया नइखे नू!"

चमेली आ मोहन पइसा ले के खेदारू घरे पहुँच गइल लो। खेदारूओ जब पता ना लगा पवलें त
हार-पाछ के घरे आ गइलन। घरे मोहन के बइठल देखलें त उनके जीव में जीव परल। फूला से
कवनो मेहरारू हँस हँस के बतिआवत रहे आ उनके बाबू जी से मोहन। खेदारू लगे आ गइलन
"का हो तू आ गइलअ!"

>>>

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कहानी: सखी

"हँ ये खेदारू भाई! हमार मेहरारूओ आइल बाड़ी, तहरा औरत के सखी। हमनी के तहार रूपिया लौटावे आइल बानी जान। हमरा से बहुत बड़हन गलती हो गइल। हो सकी त माफ क दिहअ। अब ल हई आपन अमानत! मोहन अटइची खेदारू के दे दिहलन। नेउरो सेठ भनक पा के आ गइलन। सभे एके जघे खड़ा रहे। खेदारू, सेठ के हिसाब दे के करजा से आजाद हो गइलन। नेउर सेठ जाये लगलन त सभे सेठ के ओर देखत रहे। बाकिर खेदारू के ध्यान त फूला पर रहे, उ फूला के गाल पर चिकोटी काट दिहलन, फूलासुसकरली त सभे ताक दिहल। दूनू जाने
लजा गइल लो, सब केहू हँस दिहल।

----------

